# OPEN DAY this Sunday



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)




----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

woop woop the very first public appearance of <<drum roll please>>.......
DICE our new baby skunk:gasp: and of course the old pro's dom and chester


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

ditta said:


> woop woop the very first public appearance of <<drum roll please>>.......
> DICE our new baby skunk:gasp: and of course the old pro's dom and chester


im hogging all the skunks :whistling2: i do hope you weren't expecting them back?!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hope the day is a big success Shell. Sorry I can't make it hun.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hope the day is a big success Shell. Sorry I can't make it hun.


:blah::blah::blah::blah::blah::banghead::naughty:

not good you NEED to come!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> :blah::blah::blah::blah::blah::banghead::naughty:
> 
> not good you NEED to come!


I would if I hadn't already made plans for that day bud. And besides, I probably need to take the mick out of you some more hehe


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I would if I hadn't already made plans for that day bud. And besides, I probably need to take the mick out of you some more hehe


*sniffles* but... but... but.... 

:bash: im not a take the mick out of me machine you know!!! i have no bad points on me so :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

I love anything like this. Hope you all have a fab day and lots of money gets raised.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> *sniffles* but... but... but....
> 
> :bash: im not a take the mick out of me machine you know!!! i have no bad points on me so :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Got to keep you on your toes :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Got to keep you on your toes :Na_Na_Na_Na:


so how would you take the mick outta me I'm thinking its my hair ? its being styled tommorow :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

dammit, that's sooooo far away!!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> so how would you take the mick outta me I'm thinking its my hair ? its being styled tommorow :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Nooo, I'venever taken the mick out of your hair! Maybe your skill of dropping things....:whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Nooo, I'venever taken the mick out of your hair! Maybe your skill of dropping things....:whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


that was unintended to happen lmaoo im feeling kinda bad now  it was cute though it shouldn't a jumped then should it?!?! :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> that was unintended to happen lmaoo im feeling kinda bad now  it was cute though it shouldn't a jumped then should it?!?! :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'm just yanking your chain :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I'm just yanking your chain :lol2:


hmmm what chain?! are your surrrrrrrrreeeeeeee...

Least the rabbits in Bolton arent suicidal maniacs :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hmmm what chain?! are your surrrrrrrrreeeeeeee...
> 
> Least the rabbits in Bolton arent suicidal maniacs :flrt:


Just winding you up again my lil buddy. :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Wishing you the very best of luck Shell - gutted I can't make it myself, just too far and no trains!!

[BTW is this the Connor/Colin appreciation thread?]:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Gutted I can't come Shell, would love to and when im driving and theres another, Im there! Hope everything goes well for you and you raise lots of funds for the sanctuary


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Just winding you up again my lil buddy. :lol2:


 
A big Thankyou for the donation of raffle prizes Colin:no1:


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

mmm shame i would have come if it hadnt clashed with donny


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> A big Thankyou for the donation of raffle prizes Colin:no1:


Your very welcome hun! : victory: Hope the day is a monster success!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Your very welcome hun! : victory: Hope the day is a monster success!


 
Yes but without the monsters:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Yes but without the monsters:lol2:


 Well Cat & Ditta are going, so...........


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Well Cat & Ditta are going, so...........


oh col u a such a BITCH :lol2::gasp: 

but we all still love ya :flrt:

we will be there if all goes according to plan


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> oh col u a such a BITCH :lol2::gasp:
> 
> but we all still love ya :flrt:
> 
> we will be there if all goes according to plan


I love you too you fellow sexy scorpio hehe

Isn't the hunk going to Donny?


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I love you too you fellow sexy scorpio hehe
> 
> Isn't the hunk going to Donny?


hey sexy scorp:devil:

no dont think so he spent a fortune when he went 2 west mids so he is banned for a while lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Well Cat & Ditta are going, so...........


:shock: Ooooooooooooh - good job you aren't! You'd be dead! :devil:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Well Cat & Ditta are going, so...........


 
shuttit you big prancing queen!!! no monkey photos for you now! HA!!!


Mrs dirtydozen said:


> oh col u a such a BITCH :lol2::gasp:
> 
> but we all still love ya :flrt:
> 
> we will be there if all goes according to plan


speak for yaself! YOU might still love him, the bitch!



feorag said:


> :shock: Ooooooooooooh - good job you aren't! You'd be dead! :devil:


dont worry eileen, we know where he lives..... sleep with one eye open Colin, one eye! just a gentle warning :devil:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*giggles* It'll be a good day regardless of the weather, methinks


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

feorag said:


> Wishing you the very best of luck Shell - gutted I can't make it myself, just too far and no trains!!
> 
> [BTW is this the Connor/Colin appreciation thread?]:Na_Na_Na_Na:


haha i think your making the scene a little tense hehe :whistling2:

if colins crazy rabbits didnt jump like suicidal maniacs and he would have come to the open day the situation would be good!! :lol2:x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Last bump for the big day. Ive been soooooooooooooooooooo busy helping set up for tomorrow my head is now totally cabbaged.
Its going ahead regardless of the weather so if you can come please do. We get no government funding and rely on public support to help us to keep the sanctuary open:notworthy:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

It cleared up this afternoon, so I am hoping the weather holds for you guys!!! Will see ya tomorrow! At the information desk, right? Although, I am sure you'll spot Diesel from a milke off, huh?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> It cleared up this afternoon, so I am hoping the weather holds for you guys!!! Will see ya tomorrow! At the information desk, right? Although, I am sure you'll spot Diesel from a milke off, huh?


 
The information desk will be just outside the mani shelter and you will know its me when I steal your puppy :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> The information desk will be just outside the mani shelter and you will know its me when I steal your puppy :lol2:


i wanted to wear the top i got from pride shell until Ditta said it would be highly inappropriate :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i wanted to wear the top i got from pride shell until Ditta said it would be highly inappropriate :lol2:


 
PMSL :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i wanted to wear the top i got from pride shell until Ditta said it would be highly inappropriate :lol2:


Why? What's it like? I need to know!!! :devil:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> Why? What's it like? I need to know!!! :devil:


 
ahhhhh seee eileen, im not gunna tell you this time :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh FO you!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> Oh FO you!!


now thats not nice!!! pm me biatch and i might!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Wear it!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> :shock: Ooooooooooooh - good job you aren't! You'd be dead! :devil:


Nah, my pussy Cat loves me! I'm her squidgy monkey man! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> shuttit you big prancing queen!!! no monkey photos for you now! HA!!!
> 
> 
> speak for yaself! YOU might still love him, the bitch!
> ...


Hey darlin, you still love me loads! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> haha i think your making the scene a little tense hehe :whistling2:
> 
> if colins crazy rabbits didnt jump like suicidal maniacs and he would have come to the open day the situation would be good!! :lol2:x


 Hey squirt, you gonna miss me tomorrow? hehe


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Nah, my pussy Cat loves me! I'm her squidgy monkey man! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


more like my balding biatch!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> more like my balding biatch!


 
OMG you lot crack me up i have missed this :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> more like my balding biatch!


Oooooo! Miaow! Put your claws away! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Oooooo! Miaow! Put your claws away! :lol2:


 
ill put my claws away when you cover that solar panel up on ya head, its blindin me! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

edit: i love you colin poo!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ill put my claws away when you cover that solar panel up on ya head, its blindin me! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Its not a bald patch its a solar panel for a love machine:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Its not a bald patch its a solar panel for a love machine:whistling2:


 
ill take your word for that shell! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you Shell! :2thumb:

Cat only loves me for my cuddles!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Thank you Shell! :2thumb:
> 
> Cat only loves me for my cuddles!


col?

turtle wax ?
:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Thank you Shell! :2thumb:
> 
> Cat only loves me for my cuddles!


you know thats not true, i love you for your camp coo'ing too!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you know thats not true, i love you for your camp coo'ing too!


 
LOL he is the dancing QUEEN.............


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL he is the dancing QUEEN.............


he does a great impression of breeding diamond doves haha:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ah yes, my Diamond Dove impression, complete with fanned tail gestures! Legendary! :no1:
:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey squirt, you gonna miss me tomorrow? hehe


:whistling2::whistling2: why would i miss you?! yur always wispering in my ear! esp last night :bash: telling me to get the bar mans number i mean colin he was hot and camp but i wasnt left alone all night !


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> :whistling2::whistling2: why would i miss you?! yur always wispering in my ear! esp last night :bash: telling me to get the bar mans number i mean colin he was hot and camp but i wasnt left alone all night !


Eh??? :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Eh??? :lol2:


 YOU!! IT WAS YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
F
YOU TOLD ME THAT SEXY HOT BARMAN WAS AND I NEEDED HIS NUMBR REMEMBER ;p 

im kiddig


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> YOU!! IT WAS YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> F
> YOU TOLD ME THAT SEXY HOT BARMAN WAS AND I NEEDED HIS NUMBR REMEMBER ;p
> 
> im kiddig


Fruitcake! CUCKOO CUCKOO

:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Fruitcake! CUCKOO CUCKOO
> 
> :lol2:


i have a headache


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i have a headache


If its self-induced then I have no sympathy! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> If its self-induced then I have no sympathy! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


it snot


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> it snot


Liar :lol2:


----------



## cato4eva (Dec 29, 2008)

hope it goes well


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Good luck for today Shell! :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

hehe iv got giggles and a very excited talkative person today haha COME ON CAT :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Getting ready to leave now


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Getting ready to leave now


Don't wish to know that! :lol2:

Me stuck here doing housework - booooooooorrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiinnnnggggg :sad:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

feorag said:


> Don't wish to know that! :lol2:
> 
> Me stuck here doing housework - booooooooorrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiinnnnggggg :sad:


we know you did :whistling2::lol2:

;p we will be thinking of you  x:no1:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

whoop what a day even if i did get wee wee deded on :lol2::blush::flrt:

im all scratched again i have also had a great day dice is the sweetest little monster in the world  

loved all the dogs  

and ches...ter bbey im coming to get you :flrt::flrt::flrt:

my nehew wants dice and chester :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Was a bloody busy day, I didn't even get to look round the animals and now were all shattered . Dice made it into bed before us and is now quietly curled up under the duvet by my feet. Ditta is asleep and I'm about to do the same as I'm pooped! Great day though shell glad we came. Was nice seein mr mrs and baby DD, Amalthea and meeting evie for the first time. Night night for now :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: You young 'uns have got no stamina!! :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> :lol2: You young 'uns have got no stamina!! :whistling2:


What you on about it's the old bird who's asleep first! The baby keptbher up tip 7 though so can't blame her I suppse. My excuse is I'm keeping her company :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

We're all knackered, as well *lol* We went to Southport afterwards to let Diesel have a run on the beach (which he loved... but by the end he desperately wanted to be carried). The little man is relaxing while gnawing on a fresh bone. Was a great day, though!!! And Diesel won Happiest Dog


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

We had a great day and raised after expenses £3000 which is wonderful. The sun shined too and it was great to see Cat, Ditta and Connor, Jen and Diesel, Jen and her daughter and Evie.
A big Thankyou to you all for coming and supporting us, and a huge Thankyou to Cat and Ditta for bringing the 3 Skunks. I believe they got mugged getting out of the carpark when they arrived as people were desperate to see them. Also a big Thankyou to Colin & Clarke(Preston Pets) for their kind and genorous donation of vouchers and gifts for our day and not forgetting Jen(Amalthea) who made us some beautiful handcrafted cards :notworthy:

As soon as the film is on the net I will put a link up so the rest of you can see what you missed




*THANKYOU ALL SO MUCH:no1:*


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Aww shucks *blush* It's no biggie. It wasn't much, but monies are a bit tight at the moment. So I did what I could  It was a great day and we all really enjoyed ourselves!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm so glad it went well for you Shell! And still gutted that I couldn't get there!! £3,000 in a day is an excellent result :2thumb:


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

awwww brilliant guys!!! well done and cant wait to see some pictures. :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

erm, um, ladeeedaaaaa, what should i have for me tea im starvin!


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wonderful that the weather stayed fine! It was nice to put a few faces to names. I was astonished to find that Shell isnt bald with massive ears like her avatar :lol2:
Well done on raising so much money, I had to leave early before my little mum needed a wheelbarrow for all her tombola stuff - she's such an addict!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Evie said:


> Wonderful that the weather stayed fine! It was nice to put a few faces to names. I was astonished to find that Shell isnt bald with massive ears like her avatar :lol2:
> Well done on raising so much money, I had to leave early before my little mum needed a wheelbarrow for all her tombola stuff - she's such an addict!


sorry we didnt get to chat for longer evie, too many people wanted a piece of Domino!!! and is that where the tombola stuff went?!?! i went to have a go n it was all gone! :lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> sorry we didnt get to chat for longer evie, too many people wanted a piece of Domino!!! and is that where the tombola stuff went?!?! i went to have a go n it was all gone! :lol2:


You were pretty swamped there weren't you - what little charmers they all are - and so bomb proof with everyone wanting a cuddle! A credit to you. Caroline loved them - no doubt they'll get a mention in her classes!

I've just finished scoffing chocolate butterflies from the tombola stall omnomnom :blush:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> sorry we didnt get to chat for longer evie, too many people wanted a piece of Domino!!! and is that where the tombola stuff went?!?! i went to have a go n it was all gone! :lol2:


I had my eye on the dark rum but the queue was huge so I left it for a bit and when I went back everything had gone:bash: It was great meeting you Helen.
ps Dennis is far cuter than me though


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I had my eye on the dark rum but the queue was huge so I left it for a bit and when I went back everything had gone:bash:


 
That wasnt mother - she's strictly tea total honest!

Rafiki was really good - didn't pay any attention to any of the animals except the ferrets - he wanted one - and not in a good way! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Evie said:


> That wasnt mother - she's strictly tea total honest!
> 
> Rafiki was really good - didn't pay any attention to any of the animals except the ferrets - he wanted one - and not in a good way! :lol2:


 :gasp: Ferret Fajita :lol2: Rafiki is beautiful:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Ferret Fajita :lol2: Rafiki is beautiful:flrt:


oh veggie fajitas! id love them right now, cheers shell! :devil:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Ferret Fajita :lol2: Rafiki is beautiful:flrt:


Aww thanks, he's never been called beautiful before but he's my funny little man - his birthday next Friday - he was born 9.11.00 - a bad omen by any standards but he's a good lad. :flrt: I think he was a bit baffled to be at an event and not doing anything.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Ferret Fajita :lol2: Rafiki is beautiful:flrt:


LOL my god the vision i had then :bash::lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL my god the vision i had then :bash::lol2:


Emma I just had a vision of Rafiki with a ferret hanging into the end of his nose!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> Emma I just had a vision of Rafiki with a ferret hanging into the end of his nose!


 
LOL helen that wasnt my vision but it made me chuckle too :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> We had a great day and raised after expenses £3000 which is wonderful. The sun shined too and it was great to see Cat, Ditta and Connor, Jen and Diesel, Jen and her daughter and Evie.
> A big Thankyou to you all for coming and supporting us, and a huge Thankyou to Cat and Ditta for bringing the 3 Skunks. I believe they got mugged getting out of the carpark when they arrived as people were desperate to see them. Also a big Thankyou to Colin & Clarke(Preston Pets) for their kind and genorous donation of vouchers and gifts for our day and not forgetting Jen(Amalthea) who made us some beautiful handcrafted cards :notworthy:
> 
> As soon as the film is on the net I will put a link up so the rest of you can see what you missed
> ...


Hey Shell, glad the day went so well. I bet it made all th ehard work worth it eh? And no need for thanks hun, we are happy to help a good cause! :2thumb: xx


----------

